
Inbreeding and small population may account for Neanderthal extinction - QueensGambit
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0225117
======
QueensGambit
Allee effects, like 25% or less females giving birth in one year, could have
caused extinction in populations with 1,000 Neanderthals. Combined with
inbreeding and fluctuations in birth and death rates, extinction would have
been likely on their timescale over 10,000 years. [1]

[1] [https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/27/health/neanderthal-
extinc...](https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/27/health/neanderthal-extinction-
scn/index.html)

